# Can Xtrail tow my car?



## Jenna Bind (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi, My husband just bought a 2006 Xtrail w/sunroof (if it helps you know the model) gas, 4WD. We were looking to get something that we could use to tow my 2010 Mazda 3 hatch with all our belongings in both moving from Toronto to Vancouver. Unfortunately he didn’t clear the 5000lb tow minimum for a all off the ground tow cart for the car (from U-Haul) was on the Xtrail with me before buying it! Lol

I’ve been trying to research and find out if it can do the job, or even with the type of tow rack that drags my back tires even though that’s less preferred.. but it’s all so unclear with diff types of hitches, brake carts and such. I hope someone can really help because my husband keeps saying it’ll just be fine but I’d rather not fly into a lake while going down a big hill.

I’ve found my car curb weight is 3047lbs. I’ve found the Xtrail can tow 4,400lbs. But I read all this on diff hitches and such and U-Hauls one I wanted to use says a 5000lb hitch ball min bur is that just the ball or the tow capacity? All so confusing.

Please I hope someone can help explain if there’s any way to do this and how (safely!) Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Simple answer no, especially not with all your belongings in both the mazda and x trail. I am sure you will go by the weight limits. It seems to me you would normally want something more than a 4 cylinder compact suv to undertake the treck you are about to go on. The manuals can take more than the automatics, but you would be up against its limitations. Especially in winter. Heck the X trail only weighs around 3.400 lbs. Come to think of it, I think the max towing figure in the owners manual for my 2006 is 900 KG. I think the diesel versions never sold in Canada had the higher tow rating.
You really need to look into this more seriously. It would be smarter to drive the Mazda alongside the X trail, and probably much cheaper in the end.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Now you could probably do it with a 2006 Pathfinder, but you are hoping for way too much from the X trail.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ve pulled with the xtrail , a trailer full of crushed stone,dirt and wood shavings but never a car. 
The feeling of having a ton of crushed stone pushing the car when you expect to slow down, is weird. 

I will never exceed the maximum towing of the car 1000k, roughly 2200lbs. Trying to bring it to a stop from 60km/h, on a flat road, is no game, i can't imagine towing a car downhill. 

Have a friend driving it there and pay the airplane ticket back, in my opinion will be a safer choice.


----------



## Jenna Bind (Jan 20, 2019)

Wow thank you so much everyone. Bad news for us but appreciate the responses. 
It’s tough because he’s driving alone and I’m flying with our 8mnth old. I wish he’d check the tow before buying now we’re in a real pickle. Guess we’ll have to find someone to drive it or ship it ?.

Do you think xtrail could pull a U-Haul trailer with belongings? I see one of stone was terrible but if it was just clothes, crib/bed, etc. U-Haul has three sizes.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually the info you need is on pages 9-15 to 9-19 of the owner's manual.

Maximum trailer weight is 907 KG or 2,000 lb
Maximum tongue load is 90.7 KG or 200 lb
and MAXIMUM COMBINED WEIGHT RATING IS 2,649 KG or (5,840 lb)
(all towing above 1000 lb requires the use of trailer brakes)

The maximum Gross Combined weight rating equals the combined weight of the towing vehicle (including passengers and cargo) plus the total trailer load.

So basically it would destroy the X trail and be very unsafe, if not illegal. Just the weight of the Mazda would put you over the weight limit by more than a thousand pounds. Maybe you could ship by train? But please do not go ahead with this plan.


----------



## Jenna Bind (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks for taking the time quad. I did read all that in the manual but it sounded like we’d be right at the line. To be honest I got super confused by the tow ball weights etc and then how adding weight to the X would affect the tow capacity... hence my asking here - good thing I did! Will look for other solutions. Found a shipper that allows you to pack the car quoting about 1100 so may be the way to go.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Towing a small U-Haul trailer should be no problem. My daughter drove her 5 speed manual Pontiac Vibe to BC fully loaded with a small enclosed trailer. It has only 135 HP and has lowered suspension etc. It was in summer but she had no problems at all.
The X-Trail has 165 HP and a much greater towing capacity.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you have changed your decision. X-Hale is right in that you could rent a U Haul for extra stuff. If its any consolation, your X trail will be worth more once in BC, as compared to what you bought it for in Toronto. People pay a premium for them out there. Best wishes for your move and I hope the drive goes well for your husband.


----------



## Jenna Bind (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks all much appreciate your time and well wishes!!


----------



## martin23 (Apr 13, 2019)

no this cant, and don't take any risk with it would suggest you just write on google car towing service near me, this is the best solution for you.


----------

